# Mr. Jingles Poem For My Betta



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love to wake up in the morning,
the sky is a light calm blue,
I fill my mouth with my breakfast.
But I will be very true,
I wake up to see you.
You're my beautiful betta fish,
With blue and red fins.
You're my Mr. Jingles,
And I'll love you until the end.
I put my finger on the glass,
And you always flinch.
I feed you just a pinch,
And watch you chew.
And I chuckle and say, "What a view!"
I never let my cats see you,
Because cats are really sneaky,
and you wouldn't stand a chance.
Your tank is decorated with plants,
Very friendly plants.
I know that I love you,
And I know that you love me, too. 


This is just a little simple poem for my fish, Mr. Jingles. He still lives today, and my avatar picture is a picture of him if you are curious what he looks like! I hope you liked it!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Very nice poem 
I like it alot


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute poem!


----------

